# Bienvenidos!Welcomes!Willkommens! 2000 posts!



## heidita

Here we are again, celebrating a great forers achievement! 

 Always friendly, vast knowledge and a good friend, everything combined in this great forer.

Cheers to you, Bienvenidos, and in good company , too, eh  ?

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## fenixpollo

_*Happy Postiversary, Bien!*_

I didn't get to see as many of this second thou as I did the first, but I hope to be present for many of the third.  

Keep it up!


----------



## krolaina

Congratulations Bien!
Un BIG gracias.


----------



## Tatzingo

Congratulations!!

Tatz.


----------



## Eugin

I wasn´t able to open this thread , but Heidita did a good job, so then I don´t complain!! 

Dear Aref… though I don´t see you “visible” any more, I really love and enjoy when you are helping here all of us with your witty and unique contributions. 
* CONGRATULATIONS* on this new milestone!!!  I hope to be able to meet you more often in your next thousand posts!!!  

You do have a new computer now, right? Otherwise, I can lend you mine, what do you think?  

Thank you for your friendship, friend!!! It´s a real honour to have you as a friend and as a great collegue around here!!!


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Bienvenidos tus nuevos mil mensajes!!*
*¿Por dónde andas? .*


----------



## elroy

I'm a little late, but I'm not going to miss this chance to congratulate one of our finest foreros!

Thank you abundantly for your energy, your friendliness, and your incredible community spirit!

I'm looking forward to many future interactions in the forums.


----------



## ILT

¡Hola Bien! Me da mucho gusto ver que llegaste a 2000 mensajes de ayuda y de aprendizaje 

¡¡¡Felicidades!!!

ILT


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Felicidades Paisano!!! 2000 son buenos, cuando son de conocimiento, espero de verdad que vengas pronto a Venezuela, estaremos pendientes de tu llegada,  pero avisanos con tiempo para prepararala por todo lo alto. 

Saludos desde caracas
Rosa


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

ROSANGELUS said:


> ...estaremos pendientes de tu llegada,  pero avisanos con tiempo para prepararla por todo lo alto.


I couldn't have said it better!

Felicidades! Congratulations for 2,000 friendly, yet accurate posts. We're thriving for more, Bienvenidos.

Siento llegar tan _tarde_ a la fiesta, había mucha _cola_ en la autopista...  Vete acostumbrando a eso, Bien, porque es el pan nuestro de cada día. 

Hold on, let me clear that out. What I mean is, go getting prepared for:
(a) _Traffic jams_ that would leave NewYorkers wondering if they're actually in their home town.
(b) People being _late_ everywhere, every time (some people are even _proud _of that!  )
(c) Lame excuses -such as (a)- to justify the same old things -such as (b)-. 

See you soon, Mr. Welcome! Tus otros dos mil posts serán _*bienvenidos*_ (please, be so kind as to laugh at my silly joke, thank you....).

Noj vemoj ahoritica mijmo, chico!


----------



## Bienvenidos

Oh gosh, here come the tears.   De verdad, estoy a punto de llorar. Las lágrimas...just kidding; I think the Río Orinoco has enough water in it for now. 

Word's can't even explain how thankful I am of you all; I have loved languages, and I never knew that there would be a place where I could both teach things to others as well as learn things myself. I always thought that only the presidents of the Modern Language Association, Real Academia Española or Academy of Persian Language and Literature could give language advice; some people in the world mock anyone who's not 89 with a brain the size of a textbook  

On a side note, I want you guys to tell me the truth. Do I seem like I'm really old or something? Because *four* foreros have asked me what it's like to be retired... to clear things up, I was not born in the 1800's (but if I were, I could have met some pretty cool people, not as cool as you all, though); okay, maybe I sometimes make jokes about, "years ago," or "I remember what I used to do before my hip surgery," but really, I can hardly get through Bio class, let alone hip surgery.  See, I joke too much. That's the problem! People start to believe me when I joke too much--not a good thing, jaja.  

Anyway, here comes the thanks, and I really have so much to say to each of you, so please bear the reading. 

Note: I am limited to 8 smilies in this message, so I'm going to TRY to use them as needed by separating the thanks. I would send them by PM but I just am not patient enough--I have to tell you all how wonderful you are here and now!


----------



## Bienvenidos

*HEIDDIIII!!!*
You are absolutely amazing; you know, I didn't even notice this thread until today, but I should have known it was coming.  Since my first day in the forums you have been here to help me learn the tricks of the trade, and I truly do owe you for that. I love receiving your funny emails (keep 'em coming!) You are just great; you always back me up and I will do the same for you. Cheers to mi amigota. 

*Fenixpollo
*I'm kind of star-struck right now, because it's like I'm writing to a celebrity! You have several thousand more posts than me and you are notorious for being extremely helpful over in our neck of the woods (the Spanish forums). Someday, in your honor, I will visit the Western US (haven't gone ever before!)

*Kroalina
*A big GRACIAS to you to.  I feel embarassed to say that I'm too slow to understand the "black eyed peas" thing so you're going to have to fill me in later.  Thanks for stopping by; I really appreciate it so much. 

*Tatzingo*
Thanks for the congrats, tatz. Hey, that rhymed. I'm good aren't I? I have to admit that that was a cool rhyme on mypart. Jaja. Hope to see you in the Spanish forums soon!
*
EUGINNNNNN!!!!!!!!!
*Amigota, WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN? I've been sending you PM's like CRAZY! I wasn't sure if you were on vacation or not. I'm so sorry; I just keep invisible mode on because it's kind of convenient but I have no idea why my PM's haven't been getting to you!! We'll chat more by PM. Send me one!! Thank you so much for helping me ever since I trodded into the Spanish forums. You are an amazing friend, mi amiga argentina. I'm so sorry we haven't been able to keep in touch recently; send me a PM!


----------



## Bienvenidos

*Rayines
*I always take notes after reading your amazing posts in Gramática. You are so incredibly intelligent; if there were two of you, we wouldn't need a forum.  I'm improving on my Argentinian Spanish (vos tenés, hablás)  You have to teach me how to do the commands though; I have no idea if they're the same! Thanks again, amiga. 

*Elroy
*You seriously are the most insightful person I know. It's fun chatting with you by PM and your presence in OL really makes the forum a more intellectual and organized place! Thanks so much for you all of the praise; I really don't deserve it, though--if there were more than one person who spoke Persian, then it would be a different story.  

*I Love Translating
*Oh my gosh; I can't believe ILT just posted on my congrats thread!! You are a legend in the Spanish forums; your answers are always concise and you are just so moduloso awesome.  Thank you so much for everything you do over there; and I'm so sorry that I abuse the red triangle feature  jaja I've become a stickler towards the rules and organization. Thanks for putting up with me 

*ROSANGELUS
*No te preocupes; estaré gozando de las playas mas hermosas de Venezuela. Llegare el 14 de julio; me encanta la gente venezolana, y la cultura también. Quiero mucho a los venezolanos, y te agradezco por haberme ayudado a aprender los _venezolanismos. _

*Venezuelan_Sweetie
*You are just so incredibly cool; you and Rosangelus are the reason why I love Venezuelans so much! You have helped me SOOO much; I want to learn as much as I can about your beautiful country, and I loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooove the way you guys talk, if you haven't already noticed!  And your joke was really funny, not silly at all.  And noj veremoj en Venezuela; I feel like going to see Anzoátegui this summer, what do you think? I think it'll be nice there; I would love to go to Falcón and Mérida too, I love it there! Much love to all Venezuelans!

*Thank you all so much. I'm honored and grateful. You're the best.*


----------



## Bienvenidos

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> Siento llegar tan _tarde_ a la fiesta, había mucha _cola_ en la autopista...  Vete acostumbrando a eso, Bien, porque es el pan nuestro de cada día.



I look forward to getting used to this! Hopefully someday I will be able to spend all my time in your beautiful country.


----------



## cherine

Congratulations Bienvenidos my dear friend 

I'm sorry for coming late to the congrats, but being late doesn't stop me from expressing my admiration to all the help you give to learners, especially in OL, your kindness and friendliness 

Hope to see you more often in OL 

Keep the great contributions coming


----------



## Jana337

Every single word you type reveals how kind your soul is.  

Here's a small present.


----------



## geve

We don't have many opportunities to meet, but every post I read from you reveals a level-headed and empathic forero. So I'll just assume that all the posts I don't see are alike, and post my thanks and congrats for that!


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Enhorabuena, Bienvenidos!

Uno de los foreros más simpáticos y agradecidos, sin duda.


----------



## Bienvenidos

*Cherine
*You have been a great friend and a kind, caring soul; thank you so much for all your help. You are a great person, forera and moderator  I don't know what I'd do without you here.

*Jana
*I don't know where to begin with you, buddy. You're *always *(I repeat *always*) the first one to answer any question I have, and you tolerate my excessive abuse of the red triangle and my sometimes incoherent questions in C&S. You field my PM's complaining about titles and you do it all with a smile  Thanks for putting up with me, and thanks for your presence in OL and the rest of the forum (maybe I'll learn Czech or German someday, but until then I'm stuck in OL, jaja) It's simple acts of kindness that define a person's character; thank you for the link--it made my day. 

*Geve
*I wish I could thank you in French but believe me after the sixth grade I gave up  Jaja anyway I thank you for your kind comments and what a cool picture that is of the Eiffel Tower! (Did I spell "Eiffel" right? ) Thank you and I hope to see you soon around the forums!

*Lazarus
*It's so amazing being in the presence of grammatical royalty here in the forums.   I look forward to reading your posts in gramática and vocabulario every day. I always learn something along the way! I think the forum would shut down if you were to somehow forget to log in one day--let's hope that doesn't happen!  Thank you for all your help


----------

